
A World in a Box: Harvard digitizes two centuries of colonial history - diodorus
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/1401
======
tjwds
As a digitization professional, here's the part I'm most interested in hearing
more about:

> The complete collection is set to be released this month via a new website.

They're currently running Omeka for this collection, which I'm a fan of.

~~~
j_s
I would love to learn more about best practices and tools for digitization,
specifically focused on archiving sentimental items.

Tips and tools for (relatively) inexpensive, private (not
advertising/tracking-funded) and secure sharing of digital achives with
extended family members would also be most appreciated! Thanks for the pointer
to [https://omeka.org/](https://omeka.org/).

Personally I have settled for private YouTube videos with email list access
control as "better than hard drive failure" but I'm not totally happy with the
choice. I would have preferred Google Photos but there is no free bulk upload
option (import via Google Drive keeps original quality).

